# OBS 28.0.1 NDI Source Option isn't showing up.



## djhero91 (Sep 13, 2022)

I've downloaded the plugins I need for NDI Source but nothing shows up. I restarted OBS to see if it would pop up after restart and it didn't pop up. I restarted my Mac too and that didn't fix anything. My computer is updated. I even tried deleting the plugin and redownloading it afterward and still nothing. I can't find a solution to this problem. I'm new to OBS and don't know how to work it too well. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2022)

Which NDI plug-in, specifically? The old one doesn’t work with OBS 28, the new one is in pre-release testing: GitHub


----------



## djhero91 (Sep 14, 2022)

mishakim said:


> Which NDI plug-in, specifically? The old one doesn’t work with OBS 28, the new one is in pre-release testing: GitHub


obs-ndi-4.9.0-macOS


----------



## mishakim (Sep 15, 2022)

That's the old one. The new one in the GitHub thread I linked is working for me, specifically the alpha build in this comment (ignore the bulk of that thread arguing about filters and outputs, just download the plugin). That thread also links to a build of the older plugin (4.9.2) that apparently works but will be obsolete once the v.5 version is out.


----------



## StretchF (Sep 27, 2022)

djhero91 said:


> I've downloaded the plugins I need for NDI Source but nothing shows up. I restarted OBS to see if it would pop up after restart and it didn't pop up. I restarted my Mac too and that didn't fix anything. My computer is updated. I even tried deleting the plugin and redownloading it afterward and still nothing. I can't find a solution to this problem. I'm new to OBS and don't know how to work it too well. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know. Thank you!


My work-around is to use NDI Monitor (from NDI Tools ver5). Display the source stream you require for OBS then in OBS select Window Capture


----------



## theblkguy (Oct 18, 2022)

mishakim said:


> That's the old one. The new one in the GitHub thread I linked is working for me, specifically the alpha build in this comment (ignore the bulk of that thread arguing about filters and outputs, just download the plugin). That thread also links to a build of the older plugin (4.9.2) that apparently works but will be obsolete once the v.5 version is out.


I hope this doesn't sound silly but I can't figure out how to download the actual installer for my Mac from this page. Where do I click once I am on the project page?


----------



## feee (Oct 19, 2022)

djhero91 said:


> I've downloaded the plugins I need for NDI Source but nothing shows up. I restarted OBS to see if it would pop up after restart and it didn't pop up. I restarted my Mac too and that didn't fix anything. My computer is updated. I even tried deleting the plugin and redownloading it afterward and still nothing. I can't find a solution to this problem. I'm new to OBS and don't know how to work it too well. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know. Thank you!



If you are using an Apple Silicon Mac, maybe have a look at the below video:


----------



## mishakim (Oct 28, 2022)

theblkguy said:


> I hope this doesn't sound silly but I can't figure out how to download the actual installer for my Mac from this page. Where do I click once I am on the project page?


If you’re still looking, in the specific comment I linked, there’s a link to the alpha build. Click that and see the list of artifacts. Get the one for your architecture.

Alternatively, there was discussion in that thread in the last couple of days about using 4.9.x


----------



## schrauger (Oct 28, 2022)

theblkguy said:


> I hope this doesn't sound silly but I can't figure out how to download the actual installer for my Mac from this page. Where do I click once I am on the project page?


You have to actually login to GitHub in order for the links to work. If you view that page as an anonymous user, the Artifacts section doesn't have clickable links. But once you're logged in to GitHub, the Artifacts section has clickable links that let you download the various packages.


----------



## mishakim (Oct 30, 2022)

There’s a new alpha build, check at the end of that thread. I haven’t tried it yet myself.


----------



## mishakim (Nov 3, 2022)

mishakim said:


> There’s a new alpha build, check at the end of that thread. I haven’t tried it yet myself.


Disregard, I think I misunderstood, someone referred to the old alpha build as if it were new


----------

